# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Makijaż permanentny Warszawa

## Nie zarejestrowany

Zastanawiam się nad zrobieniem sobie makijażu permanentnego. Stad pytanie, czy któraś na forum może powiedzieć coś na ten temat, opinie i przy okazji polecić dobry salon kosmetyczny w Warszawie? Mieszkam tutaj od dwóch lat więc nie znam za dobrze tutaj salonów a nie chcę eksperymentować z jakimś nie sprawdzonym gabinetem kosmetycznym. 
Będę wdzieczna za wszelkie opinie. Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## Hanna

Zdecydowanie polecam, ja mam i jestem zadowolona, nie trzeba się co rano malować, a co za tym idzie oszczędzasz czas. Ale sprawdzone miejsce to konieczność. Ja robiłam w salonie we Wrocławiu, więc proponuję poczytać na różnych forach opinii o salonach kosmetycznych. Ja tak zrobiłam i jestem zadowolona z usług.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny a czy któras z Was robiła makijaż permanentny brwi w salonie Denique w Arkadii? Mam tam najbliżej i chciałabym skorzystac :Smile: . Jakie macie doświadzcenia?

----------


## Gostka

A dlaczego akurat Denique??? Czym akurat ten salon kosmetyczny różni sie od innych?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem czym się rózni. Dostałam do Denique kupon zniżkowy i chce go wykorzystać. Oto powód.

----------


## Gostka

Gdzieś już czytałam o tych zniżkach w Denique, chyba sa na 50 zł nie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hmm z tymże to nie są zniżki, ale zaproszenia, które dają 50zł upustu na usługe w Denique :Smile: . To taka subtelna różnica.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To teraz mi powiedz skąd mogę wyrwać takie zaproszenie do Denique co :Smile: ? Bo jest to bardzo interesujące co piszesz :Smile: ))))

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kochana to nie takie proste żeby takie zaproszonko dostać :Smile: . W pierwszej kolejności to idź i sama sprawdż czy w ogole Denique ci odpowiada a wtedy mysl o takich rzeczach :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie. NIe pierwszy raz już czytam o tych zaproszeniach do Denique, to jakaś forma - nie wiem- kontaktu ze stałymi klientami czy coś innego? Chętnie bym tez z tego skorzystałą :Smile: )))))))))))0

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy ktoś może polecić z imienia i lokalizacji salonu jakąś dobrą kosmetyczkę w Denique, która bezbłędnie wykona makijaż permanentny brwi?

----------


## pinkside

ja robiłam taki makijaż i plecam Denique. Sprawdzony dobry salon z profesjonalną kadrą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie. NIe pierwszy raz już czytam o tych zaproszeniach do Denique, to jakaś forma - nie wiem- kontaktu ze stałymi klientami czy coś innego? Chętnie bym tez z tego skorzystałą)))))))))))0


Też bym się chętnie dowiedziałą skąd można dostać takie zaproszenie....

----------


## WagaSTOP_pl

Tak szczerze mówiąc to nie jestem przekonana co do tego aby makijaż permanentny był dobrym rozwiązaniem,na co dzień może nawet przeszkadzać i chyba jednak lepiej jest jeżeli kontrolujemy to ile go nakładamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo polecam makijaż permanentny bo warto  :Smile:  zawsze jesteś gotowa do wyjścia i nie trzeba się malować a zagrożenie jest znikome.

Dużo moich znajomych chodzi do Instytutu Urody New Look na Gałczyńskiego w Warszawie i jeszcze nie słyszałam złej opinii szczególnie że wykonanie super a cena niska  :Smile: 

Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WagaSTOP_pl - to wcale nie jest tak, że makijaż permanentny to od razu bardzo widoczny makijaż. Ja zrobiłam taką delikatną kreskę na powiece, to daje efekt zagęszczenia linii rzęs, a nie kreski dekoracyjnej. Na co dzień sprawdza się świetnie, nawet bez dodatkowego makijażu wyglądam dzięki temu całkiem fajnie, oko jest po prostu podkreślone. 
U mnie inny makijaż wyglądałby dziwnie, bo mocniej maluję się tylko na jakieś wyjścia :Smile: 
A co do kuponów, o których pisałyście wcześniej to ja polecam zgłoszenie się jako modelka na szkolenie. Ja byłam na zabiegu właśnie na takiej zasadzie, to były szkolenia Biotek w Warszawie i byłam bardzo zadowolona. Wszystko dzieje się pod okiem pani, która prowadzi szkolenia i nie ma mowy o jakimś niewypale  :Wink:  A płaciłam chyba tylko 30% normalnej ceny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Robiłam w salonie w Warszawie (Biotek), makijaż permanentny zniknął w ciągu 3 dni, w chwili obecnej walczę o zwrot pieniędzy. Bardzo nieuczciwa firma.

----------


## Sylwia_L

Dużo dobrych opinii słyszałam o Patryku z Pracowni Makijażu Permanentnego (tu jest wszytko o ofercie – pigmentacja.pl). Mam zamiar się do niego umówić, bo widzę jak fajnie zrobił makijaż znajomej z pracy. Jest super dobrany, naturalny, naprawdę wyładniała..i mówię to bez cienia przekory!  :Wink:

----------


## Karina21

Ja robiłam makijaż permanentny w ubiegłym roku. Koleżanka mnie namówiła, zachwalając, jaka to wielka wygoda. Stwierdziłam, że skoro ona tak mówi, to warto się skusić i tu zaczęło się pasmo nieszczęść. Poszłam do tego samego salonu, w którym ona sobie go zafundowała i zaczęłam od ust. Tak na dobrą sprawę, dobrze się stało, że nie poszłam na całość z całą twarzą. Nie wiem czy pani linergistka miała gorszy dzień, ale kiedy wykonywała mi zabieg, była bardzo zdenerwowana. Efekt jej pracy, kiedy już się wygoiłam, powalił mnie na kolana. Totalnie krzywe linie. Wyglądałam jakby mnie jakieś dziecko z pisakiem dopadło. Zdecydowałam się na usunięcie. W sieci znalazłam salon Extravaganza Wy-SPA Urody. Umówiłam się laserowe usuwanie. Udało się i po moich "cudownych" ustach ani śladu. Dobrze, że są jeszcze miejsca, gdzie potrafią skutecznie usuwać to, co ktoś inny spartaczył. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kingussia

a mi znowu pani Agata poprawiała źle zrobiony makijaż - brwi miałam jedną wyżej drugą niżej, ja nie wiem jak te kobiety nie boją się tak krzywdzić klientek, biorą się za coś do czego się nie nadają. na szczęście w internecie bardzo często czytałam komentarze że pani agata poprawia źle zrobiony makijaż. Oczywiście nie zawsze się da ale na szczęście w moim przypadku się dało  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja miałam robiony makijaż w na szkoleniu w Bioteku i jestem bardzo zadowolona mam zrobione usta i brwi a teraz zastanawiam się na zrobieniu szkolenia u nich bo naprawdę się przykładają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam gorąco makijaż permanentny wykonywać u  Pani Agaty w Extravaganzie na Rudzkiej w Warszawie. Mój zrobiony był artystycznie tj. dopasowany do urody i z wielkim wyczuciem artystycznym (nie był "przerysowany") oraz z wielką starannością. Tak więc można powiedzieć, z całą odpowiedzialnością, wykonany był niesamowicie profesjonalnie.

----------


## Klara1

Byłam niedawno robić u Pani Magdaleny makijazpermanentny.warszawa.pl i muszę się pochwalić że wyglądam pięknie. Bardzo naturalnie, skromnie. Nie bolało (przynajmniej mnie) a obrzęk był malutki. Szybko znikł. Im pewniejsza ręka tym lepszy efekt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też miałam okazję poprawiać swój spartaczony makijaż brwi u p.Agaty w Extravaganzie na Rudzkiej. Najpierw musiałam mieć 4 zabiegi rozjaśniania laserem, a potem robiłyśmy nowy makijaż. Stare brwi były za szerokie i granatowe, ale po laserze na tyle zjaśniały, ze udało się ich resztki przykryć korektorem w kolorze skóry tak,że nic nie widać.Nie powiem, kosztowało mnie to wszystko ok 2 tys. i tak się skończyła "okazja" z Gruponu za 400 zł. Za głupotę swoje zapłaciłam, ale teraz jestem naprawdę bardzo zadowolona. Dorobiłyśmy jeszcze komplet kresek z dekoracyjną górną w celu efektu "kociego oka". Naprawdę przestrzegam Was wszystkie przed  niesprawdzonymi kosmetyczkami. Najlepiej jest obejrzeć makijaż permanentny u kogoś kto już ma ładny a potem zapisać się do tej samej osoby, co go robiła. Ja właśnie tak znalazłam p.Agatę, bo zaczepiłam panią w sklepie u której zobaczyłam genialne brewki  :Smile:

----------


## parafa

ja zdecydowałam się na makijaż pernamantnyw magic visage w warszwie. akurat jeśli chodzi o makijaż to nie jest to prosta sprawa, ja bałm się, że brwi będą atramantowe jak to nieraz spotkałam się z takimi na ulicy, makaba. dlatego najpierw poszukałam wśró znajomych, że "na żywo" obejrzeć efekty, dltego natrafiłam na magic viage, wolałam się upewnić co mnie czeka.

----------


## Waleria

Ja korzystam już od lat z jednej kosmetyczki. Chodzę na Karwińską 44 do Pani Magdaleny Bąk. Zawsze koleżanki zazdroszczą mi zrobionych rzęs i pięknie wymodelowanych brwi. A to efekt pracy Pani Magdaleny. Bardzo sympatyczna kobieta, przemiła i widać że niezwykle doświadczona, nie waha się, ręka nie lata - jest pewna. Super naprawdę. Widziałam niektóre efekty u moich koleżanek i przyznam, że nie wyglądało to zachęcająco.

----------


## magdalenaaaa

znaleźć kogoś kto zrobi dobry makijaż permanentny wcale nie jest łatwo. Wiem co mówię, bo trochę "przygód" miałam w tym temacie. Teraz całe szczęście trafiłam do coco-time we Wrocławiu i tam naprawili wyrządzone szkody i wrescie wyglądam jak człowiek  :Wink:

----------


## parafa

ja też tak ja pisałam bardzo długo szukałam odpowiedniego miejsca. Ostatecznie zdecydowałam się na Magic Visage, bo koleżanka tam robiła i widziałam jakie miała super brwi po zabiegu, więc też chciałam mieć takie same, stąd wybór był jasny, jestem zadowolona. Ale rzeczywiście ciężko jest znaleźć miejsce gdzie efekty makijażu permanentnego będą perfekcyjne.

----------


## Miricz

ja byłam na dwóch zabiegach w Klinice Miracki i bardzo mi podpasowało to miejsce - miło, intymnie no i zabiegi są bardzo profesjonalnei wykonywane!polecam!

----------


## Gunia31

W Warszawie robiłam makijaż u Pani Magdaleny Bąk z Karwińskiej. Przeprowadziłam się do Poznania i żałuje bardzo bo rzęsy też u niej przedłużałam. Dla mnie najlepsza w tej dziedzinie. Doświadczona, długa edukacja i kursy. To mnie do niej zachęciło. Na kolejny permanentny na pewno pojadę. A rzędy może przy okazji... Kto wie. Ale była dla mnie najlepsza w Warszawie.

----------


## wracanie

Dobry salon kosmetyczny w Warszawie jest przy ul. Wilczej32- "Jest Pięknie", gdzie zabiegi wykonuje pani Dominika Kossakowska. Polecam, bo właśnie tam zdecydowałam się na makijaż oczu- zafundowałam sobie kreski na powiekach. Mega profesjonalne miejsce, pani Dominika zdecydowanie zna się na rzeczy i makijaż w jej wykonaniu to mistrzostwo swiata  :Smile:  Kreski są delikatne, o idealnym kształcie, długości. Podkreślają spojrzenie, oko właściwie nie potrzebuje już nic więcej by dobrze wyglądać.

----------


## ulejka

ja z kolei robiłam sobie brwi w salonie Magic Visage w Śródmieściu, jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektu, brwi są takie jakie chciałam żeby były, idealnie zrobione, dziewczyna z salonu ma naprawdę rękę do tego rodzaju pracy.

----------


## Dorota2345

Ja tam korzystam z usług Pani Magdaleny Bąk. Kobieta naprawdę zna się na tym co robi i wiem, że następnym razem też do niej pójdę. Pani Magdalena bardzo dba o higienę przy zabiegach, a także o czystość w swoim salonie. Wykonywany przez nią makijaż również jest z najwyższej półki.

----------


## omnibuska

Ja chodzę do Estery Rej z salonu Magic Visage, dziewczyna mega dobrze zakłada rzęsy, już wszystkie moje koleżanki zaczynają do niej chodzić bo jest naprawdę rewelacyjna, a zawsze lepiej iść w polecone miejsce niż byle gdzie.

----------


## muminka1

do makijażu permanentnego brwi najlepsza jest metoda włosowa. Poczytałam na wielu forach, popatrzyłam na zdjęcia przed i po i efekt jest o wiele naturalniejszy i przede wszystkim trwalszy. Dlatego ja zdecydowałam się na tę metodę i znalazłam specjalistkę od niej - Dominikę z "Jest Pięknie"  :Smile:  powiem Wam, że buzia wygląda o wiele korzystniej no i wygląda się dobrze 24/7  :Wink:

----------


## ewelonka12

ja zdecydowałam się na makijaż permanentny brwi bo moje nie dość nie jakieś takie jasne, to ani konkretnego kształtu nie miały i jeszcze miałam mało włosków. Też byłam u Dominiki z Jest Pięknie bo moja przyjaciółka wcześniej byla na brwiach więc widziałam efekt na żywo i bardzo mi się spodobał. Musze przyznać że to była jedna z najlepszych decyzji jakie podjęłam :Smile:

----------


## tarynaka

widzę, że nie tylko ja jestem zadowolona z pracy Dominiki Kossakowskiej  :Smile:  ja zrobiłam nich brwi i kreskę na oku- jestem bardzo zadowolona. w gabinecie panuje fajny klimat, a Dominika dba o komfort klientki. Poza tym upewnia się czy na pewno wszystko jest tak jak powinno i nie wypuści cię dopóki nie będzie pewna że jest idealnie  :Smile:

----------


## rosalinda

W Warszawie fajne brwi robi pani Estera z Magic Visage. Póki co robiłam tylko brwi, ale wyszły świetnie, kolor i kształt dobrany do mojej twarzy. Fajna atmosfera, jak u przyjaciółki na kawie.

----------


## acolka

a co masz zamiar zrobić sobie jeszcze jakiś makijaż peremanentny w Magoc Visage poza brwiami?

----------


## sulimka

ja z kolei robiłam u nich makijaz permanentny ust, Estera świetnie podkreśliła mi kontur ust i wyglądają naprawdę swietnie pomimo tego, że ich nie powiększałam to po makiajżu permanentnym wyglądają jakby były powiększone.

----------


## esteraaaa

ja zrobiłam sobie brwi u Dominiki z Jest Pięknie na Wilczej. Koniecznie obczaj sobie jej prace - dziewczyna robi brwi idealne  :Smile:  tak samo zresztą i usta. Ja mam u niech zrobione brwi, niedługo idę na usta  :Smile:  jestem mega zadowolona

----------


## stalker8

> ja zrobiłam sobie brwi u Dominiki z Jest Pięknie na Wilczej. Koniecznie obczaj sobie jej prace - dziewczyna robi brwi idealne  tak samo zresztą i usta. Ja mam u niech zrobione brwi, niedługo idę na usta  jestem mega zadowolona


A brwi jakie? - Takie:
_→ couchsurfing.com/people/marlena-marlena_

czy takie? :
_→ youtube.com/watch?v=nY9TimIdaI8_

_→ youtube.com/watch?v=-HOB4wU6WRQ_

→ youtube.com/watch?v=1ALwTqdEm8c

----------


## zolinkowa

metod makijażu permanentnego jest kilka dobra kosmetyczka podpowie Ci co najbarziej pasuje do twojej twarzy, urody, ja robiłąm brwi w salonie Magic Visage na ul. Mokotowskiej choć początkowo poszłam i chiałąm metodą piórkową to ostatecznei zdecydowałam się na metodę cieniowania bo ta lepiej pasowała do mojej twarzy.

----------


## verdana

Ja też polecam Dominikę Kossakowską z salonu Jest Pięknie w Warszawie. W mojej ocenie to bardzo doświadczona linergistka, która zna się na rzeczy i kocha to co robi. Robiłam u niej brwi metodą włosową, efekt wyszedł bardzo naturalnie. Idealny kształt i cieniowanie. A jaka wygoda  :Smile:

----------


## Niemilka

Podpisuję się pod Magic Visage. Robiłam tam brwi i usta i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Efekt jest bardzo naturalny, o taki mi chodziło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ktoś tu o mnie postanowił przypomnieć? - jaki ze mnie cham, za aktywność w tym temacie:
→ medyczka.pl/paraliz-ze-strachu-zwiazany-z-63306#post188005
- taka moja typowa mała podejrzliwość.
Ale tam dziewczyna pisze, że 1.cierpi, bo 2.ma lęk - jakiś nieokreślony, z powodu lasu, może zwierząt (bywają niebezpieczne), potworów z wyobraźni.  No i jeszcze jej brakuje trochę lat do dorosłości, w której będzie robić co chce -   ale sprawia wrażenie, że jeszcze nie wybrała czy zwodzić kogoś na manowce swoimi wdziękami (dałem link o gwałcie, tak?). Tu jest nieźle opisane: → pieknoumyslu.com/rozpoznac-prawdziwa-skromnosc/
Do artykułu na tej stronie o kobiecej masturbacji - myślę, że nie warto iść za tym co tam dają (a czemu to dają, akurat obok tego o skromności? przewrotnie? makiawelicznie jak dr T. Witkowski? )

→ youtu.be/6xiHRPZWP-8?t=117 ← Fragment: "mózg człowieka uzależnionego od dopaminy, a zdrowy mózg"
Czy pornografia degraduje mózg?
Nie wiem, ale się dowiem!
Opublikowany 28 wrz 2018

A może ja to tam dokleję, podlinkuję stąd do działu psychiatrycznego? A to nie jest tak, że jak mężczyzna nie ma szans na partnerkę, żonę, to im starszy, to w ogóle może mieć zdrowy mózg? I "piękno umysłu" nie dla każdego, taka oczywistość. I w wieku podeszłym (ile to jest? - może 49, lat) jak by mi tak bliska rodzina poumierała, to będę w ośrodku, gdzie się to leczy, psychiatra przyjeżdża raz w tygodniu chyba; i nie wiem czy się wtedy rozpamiętuje coś - musiałbym to z bliska widzieć jak oni tam żyją, widziałem tylko jak dwóch troszku starszych ode mnie wyszło na drogę  i się bawili starymi komórkami, a tam nawet nie ma zasięgu. Takie miejsce, dzięki za uwagę (moje ego tu pisze za duże, a oni mieli może małe, kilka lat temu to widziałem, ale na razie moja rodzina żyje).

----------


## fifkaa

zdecydowanie dobra lingeristka to skarb, ja trafiłam do Estery z MAgic Visage z polecenia, robiła mi brwi i się nei zawiodłam, wszystko wyszło tak jak trzeba, takiego właśnie efektu się spodziewałam.

----------


## gola66

Ja się zapisałam na brwi do Magic Visage, wizytę mam w przyszłym tygodniu. Koleżanka bardzo zachwalała. Za jakiś czas pewnie też usta zrobię.

----------


## zirrka

na makijaż permanentny to warto chodzić do sprawdzonego miejsca, dobrze ze do salonu magic viage trafiłaś z polecenia bo to nie ma co ryzykować z niesprawdzonym salonem zwłaszcza jeśli chodzi o makijaż permanentny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak się często, ciągle siedzi na forum, a do tego pisze to co nie w smak, to moderatorzy, administratorzy, mają narzędzia, nawet tutaj pisałem, że jest na niebezpiecznik p.l, czy innych dobrych programach, gdzie się o takich rzeczach mówi, pisze. Strony dosłownie podobno nagrywają w co użytkownik klika na forum, po jakich stronach chodzi. Nie mówiąc o instalacji trojanów, Javaskripcie i innych wynalazkach które już mnie mało obchodzą. Można więc użytkownikowi sugerować pewne treści, niektórzy zaś mają skłonność do uzależnień - bo są jak ja  noł-lajfami i spędzają czas w internecie (przegrywami życiowymi - YouTube, kanał: nie wiem ale się dowiem, film - rozwój mózgu a przegryw; linkowałem już tutaj nawet ze trzy razy).
Obie dziewczyny podobnie się bawią, z tym, że moja bardziej indywidualnie prawdaż, z tego co zrozumiałem znajduje sobie kogo indywidualnie chce zrobić w konia, albo może - podnieść na duchu, zmotywować do tego co może osiągnąć w życiu. No ja zrozumiałem, że nie to co zdrowi i nie będę żył tak jak zdrowi.
Powyższy post wysłałem o 23-ciej, a tu jest, że o 22. Czyli podpadłem znowu na medyczka.pl - nie w smak.
Przed Ukraińsami moi dziadkowie oczywiście uciekali. A przedtem, z tego co słyszałem w dzieciństwie, razem chodzili do kościoła i do cerkwi. Jak się domyślam - bo tam można było przeżyć coś pięknego, estetycznego. A to - co robi z mózgiem... I chodziło się najpierw na jedne święta, a potem na drugie - raz tu raz tam. I inne uroczystości też.
I moja pani zwraca uwagę - że warto się dowiedzieć jak inni żyją żeby do nich pójść i mieć takie przeżycia. 
W ogóle zaczęła od tego, że do mnie przyjedzie...

Czyli nie, jednak te dwie inteligentne dziewczyny nie robią podobnie.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyzywający, tego słowa mi zabrakło, ale to może też być: ubranie, sposób mówienia, wszystko, ogólnie zachowanie. No i na różne osoby to różnie wpływa, oddziałuje, zależy jakie kto ma doświadczenia i predyspozycje (też wrodzone). Aczkolwiek są w przyrodzie gatunki ptaków śpiewających, jedne bardziej barwnie upierzone a inne otóż maskująco, kamuflaż, które polują na drobne zwierzęta (także na inne ptaki) i właśnie te młodsze, niedoświadczone dają się zwieść, czyli nie jest tak do końca że zawsze muzyka łagodzi obyczaje - czytam właśnie po rusku ma Wikipedii, ale to muszę sprawdzić dalej w Google, zaciekawiło mnie, że to są też takie, które naśladują głosy innych ptaków. Znowu mój wpis kogoś tu obrazi z powodu lepkości myślenia. Natłok myśli trochę miewam jak się obudzę w nocy (niestety; możecie pomóc?), a tu chcę się teraz wygadać o moim nowym spostrzeżeniu. Jak ktoś się nie boi to sprawa oczywista; do takich kobiet - one też szukają drugiej połowy, a osobowość jak już dziś napisałem szybko się zmienia ; )ja się chyba nauczyłem że są po prostu "takie" oraz, że się nie nadaję do żadnych i w takim razie powinienem się zająć czymś realnym na moim poziomie, ale tu nie jest forum gdzie znajdę do tego motywację, chyba że ciekawe informacje, które odniosę do mojego stanu zdrowia, zaś zaprzestanę robienia uwag, no wypada.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I tak dzięki forum Medyczka.pl trafiłem na taką oto ciekawą dla mnie stronę - będę miał co czytać i jakoś wytrwam: ebirds.ru/europe/index.htm#b253 w ogóle teksty z różnych dziedzin to jest metoda, coś nowego co mi pomoże. Spacer pod las przed wieczorem dziś tak umęczył. Nie mając internetu nie szukałem o tym co jest w mieście, a tam teraz nie mam po co chodzić; łąka póki nie ma traw, pole, strumyk, pod las (w lesie niebezpieczne zwierzęta) i nie wtrącam się tu do makijaży.

----------


## sufka

ja osobiście poelcam makiajz permanentny to bardzo wygodne rozwiązanie, mozna sporo czasu zaoszczędzić na porannych makijażach, ja mam zrobione brwi i górną kreskę, jak jeszcze sobie zrobię brwi to w ogóel nei musze ise rano malować, makijaż permanentny robiłąm w salonie Magic Visage na Mokotowskiej 52, bardzo polecam to miejsce.

----------

